# Tips on fishing the jetties at Murrells Inlet



## LoganC94 (Mar 10, 2014)

Hello all, just wanted to see what everyone's take is on fishing the jetties for slot sized drum and flounder on the jetties. I just started going to the jetties this past weekend (wanted to be confident on the boat in the inlet first). I was right where the big rocks meet the little rocks on the inside and outside during high tide. And we were fishing one Cork, and 2 Carolina rigs. With cut shrimp and mud minnows. Only caught a few blue fish, and a long pointy fish. Is corks the way to go? Carolina rigs? And what is the most preferred bait this time of year


----------



## SmoothLures (Feb 13, 2008)

Always fished Carolina rigs there...fresh shrimp, crab, or clams for black and red drum. Something live for flounder, red drum, trout. Got a 8 lb flounder on fresh shrimp this time a couple years ago.  Eating those little black sea bass.


----------



## LoganC94 (Mar 10, 2014)

SmoothLures said:


> Always fished Carolina rigs there...fresh shrimp, crab, or clams for black and red drum. Something live for flounder, red drum, trout. Got a 8 lb flounder on fresh shrimp this time a couple years ago.  Eating those little black sea bass.


Me and my father have a bet on the first redfish caught. The wager is a trolling Motor 😂. With the Carolina rig, do you let it sit or slowly reel it in? In the book I bought at the outpost, I read to let it sit and to quote "it's glorified cat fishing"


----------



## SmoothLures (Feb 13, 2008)

You want to be using as light of an egg sinker as you can get to the bottom with, then lifting your rod and letting the egg sinker and rig get pushed over the rocks by the current.


----------



## deepfry (Oct 4, 2015)

Live shrimp on a cork is a sure thing this time of year, fiddlers for Heads. Freeline Gulp for Flounder and then Fish Bites for the bottom rig.
Best Sheepshead Bait


----------

